# Titan!=D



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

he is my first Crowntail that died of fungus=( but he looks so happy here=)


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

aww, he so pretty, i'm sorry he died  R.I.P Titan.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks


----------



## rainbetta (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm sorry he died


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

its okay he is missed still to this day


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Woow, that's a triple ray! (...I hope I worded that right.) Don't see those too often! 
He was gorgeous. I'm sorry!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Woow, that's a triple ray! (...I hope I worded that right.) Don't see those too often!
> He was gorgeous. I'm sorry!


what does that mean?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Ya know how he has groups of three rays (argh, can't find the right words today!) insead of one or two? Yeah.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

he's really pretty. it's a shame he died


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So Pretty! Sorry he is gone.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

its okay i guess


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I LOVE him! wicked betta!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks


----------

